# comment installer un ipad us



## justinemagi@wanadoo.fr (25 Avril 2010)

bonjour je rentre de NY avec un ipad 64gb impossible de l'installer.
la page d'acceuil de l'ipad reste toujours avec marqué ipad et sur itunes rien n'apparait.
merci de m'aider.


----------



## AcidZool (25 Avril 2010)

Quel type d'ordinateur possèdes-tu ? Ou pour être plus clair, sur quel type d'ordinateur as-tu relié ton iPad ?


----------



## justinemagi@wanadoo.fr (25 Avril 2010)

merci je travail sur pc windos xp itunes mon iphone et ipod marche bien


----------



## AcidZool (25 Avril 2010)

Ok, de quel année est ton ordinateur ? sans doute ta prise USB n'est pas aux normes adaptés à l'iPad, il faut savoir qu'il a besoin d'une fiche USB capable de lui délivrer 10W pour son rechargement, mais cela ne devrait pas gêner pour la synchronisation avec iTunes. Tu parviens à l'allumer mais il ne veut pas se connecter ? Humm, si ce n'est pas un problème avec ton USB, je vois pas trop ce que ce doit être, au pire il faut essayer de le relier à un autre ordinateur pour vérifier.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (25 Avril 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec acidzool. Ils avaient averti que certain problème pouvait etre ressenti avec les USB. En fait si j'ai bien compris tu est bloquer sur la page qui te montre le cable USB et iTunes ? Autrement dit l'activation ? Ton port USB est il bien en fonction, nest il pas mort ? C'est quand même bizarre qu'il y'est aucune réaction de ton PC


----------



## justinemagi@wanadoo.fr (25 Avril 2010)

oui sur la page accueil il n'y a que le cordon et itune mais mon ordinateur a reconnu ipad  pour activation et plus rien sur itune ;je viens appeler l apple store du louvre ,il ma dis qu il fallait attendre application francaise . jai changer le avec celui de mon iphone ou ipod

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------

peu me dire comment tu active ,en france ou au us


----------



## AcidZool (25 Avril 2010)

c'est quoi cette remarque de l'Apple Store, y'a pas de version française de l'application, sinon, comment temps d'autres auraient fait pour valider leur iPad en France.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (25 Avril 2010)

Je confirme. Je l'ai acheté, branché a mon MacBook pro, reconnaissance iTunes. Cela m'a prit 3 secondes (et encore je suis de Marseille :rateau


----------



## Universalis (25 Avril 2010)

Même chose pour moi : iPad livré des US jeudi dernier, branché sur mon MacBouc Pro, reconnu en moins de 3 secondes.
Précision, le soft est multi-langage d'origine, donc en français. Seul le dictionnaire intégré est le dico US (pratique pour les ebooks en anglais).
Tu trouveras des softs iPad sur l'iTunes Store français, mais également sur l'iTunes Store US (avec un compte créé pour l'occasion, mais uniquement pour les softs gratuits, autrement faut acheter une "gift card" iTunes sur eBay). N'achètes pas "Pages", "Numbers" ou "Keynote" car ils seront en anglais et il faudra les racheter si tu les veux en français.

Voili, voilou 

PS : pour les ports USB de ton PC, Windows XP en SP3 ? Quelle version de iTunes (faut la dernière impérativement) ?


----------



## spaceiinvaders (25 Avril 2010)

En l'attente d'une reponse des camarades sur le topic " iWork ",universalis, es tu sur de toi en disant que la suite iWork ne sera pas traduite ? Pour les autres c'est l'inverse et ayant déjà acheter Pages, je suis a la recherche d'une réponse fiable me permettant d'agir en achetant (ou non) Keynote et Numbers.


----------



## Universalis (26 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> En l'attente d'une reponse des camarades sur le topic " iWork ",universalis, es tu sur de toi en disant que la suite iWork ne sera pas traduite ? Pour les autres c'est l'inverse et ayant déjà acheter Pages, je suis a la recherche d'une réponse fiable me permettant d'agir en achetant (ou non) Keynote et Numbers.



Non, je ne suis pas sûr à 100 % mais ... :

- Sur le store US, Pages est indiqué avec English (uniquement) comme langue, alors que Office² HD est indiqué avec toutes les langues disponibles.
- D'un autre côté, j'imagine que Pages (et les 2 autres) sont déjà traduites et qu'ils attendent la vente ailleurs qu'aux US pour les mettre en ligne.
- Le problème a déjà existé avec d'autres applications qui ont du être achetées de nouveau (régionalisation des stores ...)

Donc wait and see ... fin mai, mais moi je prends pas le risque


----------



## spaceiinvaders (26 Avril 2010)

Oui, et malheureusement on en revient au même " on est bloqué " 
J'ai trouvé ça hier soir, je sais pas ce que vous en pensez, j'en avais pas entendu parlé :

*"* Les personnes qui n&#8217;auront pas attendu la commercialisation officielle de l&#8217;iPad en Belgique, pour se procurer le dernier engin pommé par moyens détournés, seront ravies d&#8217;apprendre qu&#8217;il n&#8217;est plus, à présent, plus nécessaire de créer un compte iTunes américain pour pouvoir accéder à l&#8217;ensemble des applications iPad. En effet, nos confrères de chez FrenchiPhone ont trouvé une astuce dans le but de passer outre ce bridage par le biais de liens officiels iTunes qui permettront d&#8217;accéder aux applications iPad (Top, nouveautés et actualités), le tout en français et payable en euro si l&#8217;application ne s&#8217;avère pas gratuite! Seule condition pour y avoir accès: Être logué depuis son compte iTunes belge (ou français). *"*

Voici les précieux liens:


*TOP FR applications gratuites pour iPad :* 

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewTop?id=25205&popId=44&genreId=36

*TOP FR applications payantes pour iPad :*

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewTop?id=25205&popId=47&genreId=36

*Nouveautés FR applications pour iPad :*

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/...&mediaTypeString=Mobile+Software+Applications

*Actualités FR applications pour iPad :*

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/...&mediaTypeString=Mobile+Software+Applications

Par contre on voit qu'elles sont en anglais comme le store US avec quelques applis en Fr (mais qui sont aussi sur le store US comme Worms ou Le Monde) Mais la question est : peut être que si je prend une application par cette méthode, c'est à dire avec mon compte iTunes FR, même si elle est en anglais, y'aura une MAJ pour la sortie FR avec multi-langue ? Ce qui risque de ne pas arriver si je prend l'appli sur le store US... Je n'en sais rien personnellement et avec cette info, je ne sais plus quoi prendre ou ^^


----------



## justinemagi@wanadoo.fr (26 Avril 2010)

merci pour les infos je n avais pas la mise a jour itunes 9.1 / une fois la mise a jour faite  tous est devenu nikel merci a tous


----------



## mmarc (27 Avril 2010)

merci pour les liens
par contre je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de telecharger iBook. Quelqu'un saurait comment faire ?


----------



## spaceiinvaders (27 Avril 2010)

Derien =) pour iBook et la suite iWork obligé de passer par un compte US tant que l'iPad n'est pas sortie en France


----------



## mmarc (27 Avril 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Derien =) pour iBook et la suite iWork obligé de passer par un compte US tant que l'iPad n'est pas sortie en France



Thanks,
on peut donc passer par un itunes gift j'imagine


----------



## MacSedik (27 Avril 2010)

yes en cliquant sur le lien *redeem* sur l'ITMS US.


----------

